# Tissot Pr516 Auto



## kevkojak

Whoops

Just bought a 1972 Tissot auto. The PR516 GL model.

Couldn't refuse for the price to be honest.

Box, original paperwork, solid integral bracelet in good condition, just the plexi glass that needs replacing.

Gonna be in trouble tonight....


----------



## kevkojak

Here is my new toy then:














































At the moment I'm dead chuffed with it.

The case is quite deep though, and I don't always like that on a smaller watch.

Bought a similar shaped case Tissot from Tall_Tim not long ago and ended up flipping it the same day!

Nice condition apart from the crystal this fella, I'm sure I'll get a few wears out of it before swapping or chopping it!

Do love the raised batons - so the hands pass underneath instead of over the top!

Also bought a nice little Omega today, but its a duff one - tried a new battery and no joy, so its headed to the sale section in, ooooh, three minutes? lol. Need someone with the time and patience to fix it.


----------



## wookie

Hi

I like those, I have the same watch in GP but it needs replating, also have a pr516, the smaller plainer style. For the money these can be picked up for, it's a real bargain

I bet yours cleans up nicely :man_in_love:

wookie


----------



## kevkojak

Just waiting for my watchie to sort the glass out on this and I'll throw up some 'then and now' pictures.

Gave it a serious going over with a garryflex block and the case and bracelet look superb!

Just the plexi letting the side down, but not for long!!

Can't wait to get this back on my wrist!!


----------



## martinzx

Thats a great watch Kev, I look forward to the new pictures ( please post a piccy of movement)

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## GASHEAD

I've very recently bought a gold-plated version. It's in brilliant condition and I love it! Normally I'm an Omega man but I have to say that some of the 1970s Tissots are arguably of much better quality...


----------



## Moustachio

Nice, very 70's, but thats a good thing imo :thumbsup:

Look forward to seeing it with its new 'glass' on :rockon:


----------



## Guest

I've got my dads gp PR516GL, he bought it brand new when I was a kid and I loved it from the moment I 1st clapped eyes on it.


----------



## kevkojak

Got this back today, so here we go!

My watchie replaced the glass and I did the polishing and re-graining on the bracelet myself - case needs a little buff.

As usual, forgive the pic's!


----------



## meagain

what a differance


----------



## mollydog

meagain said:


> what a differance


----------



## mollydog

Recently sold 71 watches to move on to pastures green and this was one of them.

Now im thinking I made a mistake! (donâ€™t make the same mistake)

I agree comparing omega with earlier 70s tissot, they did make some higher quality watches, and the 516/526 are in my opinion a superb example.


----------



## Guest

wookie said:


> Hi
> 
> I like those, I have the same watch in GP but it needs replating, also have a pr516, the smaller plainer style. For the money these can be picked up for, it's a real bargain
> 
> I bet yours cleans up nicely :man_in_love:
> 
> wookie


Something like this? 










Needs a cleaning (cosmetic one, movement keeps good time) and polishing of crystal. I kind of like worn out GP but then again I'm a weirdo anyway  Nice watch, but doesn't quit fit in my style of watches. Quality is top notch thou! Tissot did something right back then.


----------

